# Goodwood prepares for record-breaking crowds as moving motor show tickets go on sale



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

On Thursday 25, June Lord March will once again open the grounds of Goodwood House in West Sussex to the public for the sixth Moving Motor Show presented by the AA in association with The Telegraph.

More than 34,000 car enthusiasts attended the Moving Motor Show last year, making it a complete sell out, with many lucky visitors getting to see and drive new cars before they had even gone on sale.

This year will be no different; with many car makers choosing to use the event to stage global and UK debuts of their latest vehicles, a record number of new cars are expected to be revealed, including Mazda's new MX-5 and CX-3 models.

With demand higher than ever, the Moving Motor Show has increased ticket availability for 2015.

More than 18 manufacturers will showcase their latest models in the stunning setting of the Goodwood Estate at the Moving Motor Show. Visitors will be among the first in the world to see an array of new models from their favourite car brands and new car buyers can even test-drive some of the cars on display on Goodwood's legendary Hillclimb course.

Visitors to the Moving Motor Show also get an exclusive sneak preview to the Festival of Speed, with access to the Formula 1 Paddock presented by Sky Sports F1, Cartier 'Style et Luxe' Concors d'Elegance, Michelin Supercar Paddock and all of the automotive show stands, which will boast the widest range of new products in the 22-year history of the Festival.

Automotive brands confirmed so far who will be offering test drives and rides at the Goodwood Moving Motor Show 2015 are:








Alpine
Aston Martin
BMW
Citroen
Dacia
Ferrari
Ford
Honda
Infiniti
Lexus
Maserati
Mazda
Mercedes-Benz
MINI
Peugeot
Porsche
Renault
Seat
Toyota

Tickets for the ultimate test drive experience are now on sale at just £30 for an adult ticket, young persons (13-21) half-price and children under 12 free of charge. Tickets are available to via www.goodwood.com/tickets or 01243 755055.


----------

